# 2.4 to 2.8 swap?



## XenonA6 (Aug 9, 2017)

Considering a 2.8 swap for my 2001 A6 Avant quattro

Should it be a simple plug and play? under the hood they look identical and i read somewhere that the 2.4 ecu works with the 2.8.
Even if it is simple, is it worth the trouble for the extra 21kw and 50nm? 4.2 swap is too difficult.
3.0 and 2.7bitt are both more complicated and cost about 2x more and probably use a different gearbox.
i know i will get the "just buy the 2.7/4.2" but my car was handed down to me with only 155k km and i know it has been taken care of. Unless i import i wont find one like this. I dont want to sell it but the 2.slow bugs me.


----------

